# Post Your Photo Here!!!



## Gigacore (May 30, 2007)

Hi guys/gals,

Post your original photos here.. No matter how u look, this is not a beauty contest.. just to see how one looks. This will help if any two plans to meet each other to share a linux distros or any other softwares.

_If u want to know how many members has seen ur photo attach ur photo while posting a reply!_

*NOTE:*
Upload to a photo sharing sites (like Photobucket, Flickr) and give the links or post the Thumbnails

Please dont upload photos spanning more than 640 x 480.


----------



## Gigacore (May 30, 2007)

Come on, start posting


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 30, 2007)

My photo already in my profile.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

Hmm...I m waiting to see where this thread goes first.

P.S - Check my orkut profile.


----------



## Gigacore (May 30, 2007)

it goes no where


----------



## crystal_pup (May 30, 2007)

Rather than uploadin pics n all better come up with some technical advices/tricks/tips....its much better...


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 30, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> Rather than uploadin pics n all better come up with some technical advices/tricks/tips....its much better...



Oh ho ? Listen dude.... This is a Chit Chat section....  And people don't post _technical advices_ here .. Heck! Go and see what you post in sections like Software Troubleshooting..... Heh!


----------



## Gigacore (May 30, 2007)

kaustav_geek is rite!


----------



## crystal_pup (May 30, 2007)

Alrite alrite y r u guys pumpin it up huh?Relax n chill...dont get me started...


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

Kenshin, for the sake of forum girls, post a recent one


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 30, 2007)

Are there any ?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

Ya, many. Just that most of them are using neutral or boyish ID due to security reasons.


----------



## krazyfrog (May 30, 2007)

^^ Could you enlighten us too by telling us names of some of the female members.


----------



## eggman (May 30, 2007)

here is me and my girlfriends' pic


----------



## eggman (May 30, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> ^^ wow shes a beauty



thanks yaar..............i love her so much......


----------



## prateek_san (May 30, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> Heres me and my galfrnd



She is a beauty too .... 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hmm...I m waiting to see where this thread goes first.
> 
> P.S - Check my orkut profile.



BTW wats ur orkut ID ???????    mine is prateek : Red Devils forever ......


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2007)

Why do someone upload his pic here?to end his privacy?hmm.. 
I know only logged ones can view.but..see the risk..there may be many risks!!!
so ..tis upon u!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

Yup, there are risks. But here is the thing, the chances of boys pics getting misused is very low compared to that of girls.


----------



## faraaz (May 30, 2007)

Check me out..*i70.photobucket.com/albums/i86/oxblood420/mangalorepic.jpg


----------



## faraaz (May 30, 2007)

Arigato gazai masen!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 30, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Arigato gazai masen!


----------



## faraaz (May 30, 2007)

Wakaranai?? Nihon des ne!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 30, 2007)

They are on my Blog.


----------



## faraaz (May 30, 2007)

@gx_saurav: wicked goatee..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2007)

@gx_saurav

U have the pict in MVP profile then whats the problem of posting here ?? 

@Kiran, i thought that was Mr. Javagal Srinath  i though u were a fan of him 

anyway, Here I am !!!

*www.republicday.in/page/images/Saurav_3.gif

though I have losen a lot wait  dubla ho gaya yaar


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @gx_saurav: wicked goatee..



I shaved it now, & it is coming back. Goona make it stylish this time.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 31, 2007)

Dashing personality of digit is here 
*hera.divshare.com/thumbs/2007/05/30/784013/784013-98e.jpg


----------



## faraaz (May 31, 2007)

Ur avvie was better


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2007)

Abe nightmare, stop scaring kids 

This would be my MVP profile, just updated


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> here is me and my girlfriends' pic



Nice photos


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 31, 2007)

OK I am not as handsome as faraaz,gx_saurav bro or cheeta bhai (I am not handsome at all.). But here I am
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/4862/ashlx8.th.jpg

Its a 3 month old photo. I will post new one later.


----------



## mehulved (May 31, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Yup, there are risks. But here is the thing, the chances of boys pics getting misused is very low compared to that of girls.


 I guess you haven't seen the pic of that fat chinese boy PS'ed. You are fat too so beware


----------



## s18000rpm (May 31, 2007)

^ you mean this 

*img380.imageshack.us/img380/3152/4bq0.jpg



more here


----------



## mehulved (May 31, 2007)

Presicely. I love that last one - basic instinct haha.


----------



## Gigacore (May 31, 2007)

nice guys. but i dont know why few are not posting their photos? come guys be dont afraid of gals. start posting. do you think all the girls in this forum is beautiful?


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 31, 2007)

My Photos are there on my blog


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Kiran, i thought that was Mr. Javagal Srinath  i though u were a fan of him
> anyway, Here I am !!!
> *www.republicday.in/page/images/Saurav_3.gif
> though I have losen a lot wait  dubla ho gaya yaar



Nice pic saurav..  

Oh ya, there was some other thread in this forum where many guys thought the same!


----------



## Gigacore (May 31, 2007)

Mehul where is ur Photo...... We all wanna see u...

Wat do u say guys.......?


----------



## prasad_den (May 31, 2007)

This is me..!! I don't smoke.. That was a reynolds, with some image procesing done..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 31, 2007)

hey guys, post the real pics naa... would love to see u all, with whoom we all interact a lot !!!


----------



## prateek_san (May 31, 2007)

@s18000rpm 
that was cool man.... really the alladin one...


----------



## Gigacore (May 31, 2007)

Guys Please post ur original pics..... why will u compare ur face wit cartoons


----------



## prasad_den (May 31, 2007)

My pic above is real...   THE DONtist..!!


----------



## mehulved (May 31, 2007)

Well most of the mods pic's can be found in this section, unless those threads have been pruned by now.
And qwerty post your pic, people have to see that. It's so nicely taken.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2007)

Mehul, u still got long hairs?


----------



## Gigacore (May 31, 2007)

Come on Mehul we all wanna see u............ Post it


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2007)

He is also on Orkut, actually most of us are there.


----------



## Gigacore (May 31, 2007)

Even i'm on Orkut!


----------



## rakeshishere (May 31, 2007)

Duhh..Common Post the original ones..its Borin to see some1 else's pic instead of urs in Forum Posts ...u can See Mine in My Blog 

Edit: Its 2yrs Old


----------



## Gigacore (May 31, 2007)

Come on guys... show ur guts...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 31, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> My Photos are there on my blog


Yaar yeh picture kuch jyada pass nahi hai?


----------



## piyush gupta (May 31, 2007)

^^Very closed looks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 31, 2007)

hey bro which software u r using


----------



## amitava82 (May 31, 2007)

My photo is on my 360 page (real)


----------



## ashfame (Jun 1, 2007)

Chk me at ma blog: *tech4sure.blogspot.com


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 1, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yaar yeh picture kuch jyada pass nahi hai?



chalo dikhai to di


----------



## faraaz (Jun 8, 2007)

In case anyone cares...my updated orkut profile...

*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=6477354706043770150


----------



## nithinks (Jun 8, 2007)

See my snap....

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/8102/nithinksqh4.jpg

my orkut profile

*www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=8432284163488824415


----------



## max_demon (Jun 22, 2007)

see me in my blog , demonm.blogspot.com 
i m a kid


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 22, 2007)

Cutting and long story short, here is my album
*img185.imageshack.us/img185/6116/23728565ne5.jpg


----------



## cooljeba (Jun 23, 2007)

Here I am.. this is me *www.flickr.com/photos/jeba/

..:: Peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 19, 2007)

here's me

*img519.imageshack.us/img519/5728/atgaaaaefim3ymouwqvwkocgg9.th.jpg


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 19, 2007)

Me:

*img454.imageshack.us/img454/3751/dsc00123md7.th.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 19, 2007)

^ nice pic


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> Me:
> 
> *img454.imageshack.us/img454/3751/dsc00123md7.th.jpg


Good good.I guess you are Atif Aslam's fan?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2007)

nithinks said:
			
		

> See my snap....
> 
> *img530.imageshack.us/img530/8102/nithinksqh4.jpg
> 
> ...



U look a little like earlier Abhijeet sawant.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> U look a little like earlier Abhijeet sawant.


Yeah lol.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2007)

Thats me, The S.T.A.L.K.E.R  
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/1169774689_47b93049e4_o.jpg

common guys, post ur pics


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2007)

This is me .. 

WARNINGlease open the photo at you own risk.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 20, 2007)

charang uncle. 



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> Thats me, The S.T.A.L.K.E.R
> *farm2.static.flickr.com/1293/1169774689_47b93049e4_o.jpg
> 
> common guys, post ur pics


Looking good.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> charang uncle.



 .. Uncle ? never mind. I dont go by the looks. BTW im 25


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2007)

^^^ yep thats me.If you post your pic then maybe I can have a guess if we had met before


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 20, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> ^^^ yep thats me.If you post your pic then maybe I can have a guess if we had met before


 

fropm where r u


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 20, 2007)

^ IT Capital = Bangalore


----------



## praka123 (Aug 20, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> .. Uncle ? never mind. I dont go by the looks. BTW im 25


Ha!that's you?fine.are you working?i hope if works-in a Linux office


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ Yep I am working, but Im working on M$ technologies. I use Linux at home as my personal interest


----------



## ShekharPalash (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL, History keep repeating itself... 
Damn... Had this "post your pic/this/stuff/****/wtf..." in good old Digit Forum days...


----------



## nithinks (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> U look a little like earlier Abhijeet sawant.


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Good good.I guess you are Atif Aslam's fan?



Noo I am not... Not


----------



## chinmay (Aug 26, 2007)

My Eurotrip pictures just came fresh. Couldn't resist.


*iup.in/img/guest/DSC01652.JPG

This is me in Venice, Italy.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Well most of the mods pic's can be found in this section, unless those threads have been pruned by now.
> And qwerty post your pic, people have to see that. It's so nicely taken.


I got no pic to share  , one resides at my 360 (old) and that is too erhmm


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 26, 2007)

chinmay said:
			
		

> My Eurotrip pictures just came fresh. Couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> *iup.in/img/guest/DSC01652.JPG
> ...


yaar yeh picture lene ke liye Italy kyu gaye yeh toh mumbai mein hi kisi gali mein le lete.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 26, 2007)

Neeche naale mein kutte nahin, naav hai...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ You have a point. But itne paani mein kutte kahan nazar aayenge.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL, you call that a 'nala', those are canals used for transportation. Venice has very few roads. And those boats are 'gandolas'. Quite an enrichening experience actually. Our mumbai is no less when it comes to experiences though, a life saving experience


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 30, 2007)

chinmay said:
			
		

> *Our mumbai is no less when it comes to experiences though, a life saving experience*


----------

